# Victims of the 2022 hack



## Dyn (Sep 27, 2022)

Null says there's no sign of a leak but we've seen otherwise all over twitter, the fuzz are all over us and fellow K-Farmers are being pinched by the dozen. It seems like a day doesn't go past without the beak runners kicking in the hideout of another one of our loyal comrades and jamming them up in the boob. I'm one of the lucky ones, I was online typing out the YWNBAW copypasta to email to another talented and successful transwoman I'm jealous of when I noticed my avatar change to a little chinese girl pedophile logo. I knew what that meant so I had just enough time to grab my roscoe and blast my way out. I'm a real bad egg, you see, I deny the accepted medical consensus on trans-affirming care and I've misgendered more valid and authentic women than carbon dating. When they finally pinch me I'm done for, they'll give me a hundred years in the pokey clink if they give me a day, that's why I'm lamming it and I'll never let those no-good dirty rats take me alive.

How's everyone else doing after this disastrous, life-destroying hack?


----------



## Null (Sep 27, 2022)

god how do people still fall for the fucking police letters


----------



## Dyn (Sep 27, 2022)

Null said:


> god how do people still fall for the fucking police letters


If the police letters aren't real then why did I have to shoot two plain-clothes cops outside my house as I fled in panic?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Sep 27, 2022)

Dyn said:


> If the police letters aren't real then why did I have to shoot two plain-clothes cops outside my house as I fled in panic?


They weren't cops. And you didn't shoot them, you threw an empty beer can at one and pissed on the other.

It hurts, man. I was only coming to get your autograph.


----------



## Null (Sep 27, 2022)

Dyn said:


> If the police letters aren't real then why did I have to shoot two plain-clothes cops outside my house as I fled in panic?


they were there to give you the vaxxx, don't worry about it


----------



## Shig O'nella (Sep 27, 2022)

Dyn said:


> If the police letters aren't real then why did I have to shoot two plain-clothes cops outside my house as I fled in panic?


That's the last fucking time I'm ordering you pizza.


----------



## Dyn (Sep 27, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> They weren't cops. And you didn't shoot them, you threw an empty beer can at one and pissed on the other.
> 
> It hurts, man. I was only coming to get your autograph.


I'll go down shooting and/or throwing beer cans before you ever collar me, pig.



Null said:


> they were there to give you the vaxxx, don't worry about it


Woah now buddy I'm already triple-vaxed I'm not some kind of far-right extremist you know.


----------



## Pringles Can (Sep 27, 2022)

It's been terrible man. Ever since the hack I have been screwed. I haven't laughed at retards for weeks, and I lost all joy. Sure they maxed my credit card out and signed me up for many political emails and stupid advertising, but I can deal with that. Not laughing at retarded furries and other types of tards? One step too far. 

Anyone got any stories? We need a true Struggle Olympics here.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (Sep 27, 2022)

Since the hack I lost my job, my wife left me and took my kids, my family and friends have forsaken me, my cat died and next week I have to show up at my local police station and explain them why I wrote "Lucas Roberts is a fat dickless guy and I would not have sex with him" in a hate forum. But life could be worse.


----------



## Near (Sep 27, 2022)

My church congregation found out after Keffals gave them a phone call, but they got into a disagreement over who grifts harder and scams common people out of money. Suffice to say, I am now a cardinal of the Roman Catholic Church.


----------



## piripiri (Sep 27, 2022)

I had to reset my password. I intend to set up a gofundme and tour europe to make the pain go away.


----------



## Mean Sonofabitch (Sep 27, 2022)

All things considered, it could definitely be far, far worse. I'm just glad to be back and shitposting again.


----------



## Deranged Jew (Sep 27, 2022)

piripiri said:


> I had to reset my password. I intend to set up a gofundme and tour europe to make the pain go away.


Link please

The space jews were very pleased with what I had been doing for the cause, and so they gave me bonus shekels. For the trouble of resetting your password, you deserve some too!

All the jew shekels for the lovely farmers for dealing with the hideous Lucas, Tom was more than enough as it is.


----------



## Kosher Dill (Sep 27, 2022)

im back biches
#analchest


----------



## Aria (Sep 27, 2022)

Just like near "apparent" suicide I'm still waiting for all the data that was leaked.


----------



## QueenMegan (Sep 27, 2022)

I got banned off twitter and the police showed up on my door. I microwaved my hard drive real quick so I think I'm gonna turn out fine.  How about you guys?


----------



## Jack Awful (Sep 27, 2022)

Null said:


> god how do people still fall for the fucking police letters


As a police officer, it sure was awkward when I hard to arrest myself.

I had to use the taser because I wouldn't cooperate.


----------



## Jump (Sep 27, 2022)

This hack has been very painful for me because for efficiency sake I use the same password for all my websites, banking, email, 401k, corporate domain login, and uber-eats. I had to spend hours changing it everywhere because KF forced a password reset.


----------



## UnLimiTed-Lbs (Sep 27, 2022)

My workplace fired me because I made fun of a fat, sex offender, alcoholic, dead beat dad on the internet.
worst of all, the cyber police and the state police came knocking on the door and they handed me a printed paper of screenshots of my post on the forums. One of them said to me "you dun goofed". 
I was released on bail and my next court date will be on October 11. Pray for me.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 27, 2022)

I rebooted my router three or four times so I'm pretty sure I'm good.


----------



## A-Stump (Sep 27, 2022)

Aria said:


> Just like near "apparent" suicide I'm still waiting for all the data that was leaked.



If someone did have the info they could find it in their best interest to auction it off to the tranny with the deepest pockets.


----------



## byuu (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm a victim.
I couldn't DDoS the site anymore because it was already down.


----------



## Angel Fall (Sep 27, 2022)

Kiwibros, I am freaking out. I have been contacted by the hackers and they are threatening to forward my posting history to my employer and family unless I begin transitioning and provide photographic proof. They are literally forcing me to become a troon. Maybe I should just go talk to a doctor and see if I can get started on a low dosage for now? They're bound to have bigger fish to fry and they'll forget about me eventually, right...?


----------



## Coelacanth (Sep 27, 2022)

Guys I've had to go into hiding. The troonshine drones managed to find out where I live and now I'm on the run. The only thing that will protect me is if all of you donate 100K so I can go somewhere super secret and shitpost in peace.


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Sep 27, 2022)

I had to spend my shitposting time on sites where you can't rate schizoposts informative, I feel like I've gone through hell


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Sep 27, 2022)

Since I use the same username and password everywhere they got into my Steam account and sold all the rare TF2 items to themselves for peanuts. Then they got into my insurance and paid for hundreds of troon surgeries. I got called a "fag" at work by HR for this. Then Joe Biden sent me a Twitter DM telling me he was no longer interested in Donald Trump's crimes and would spend the rest of his days in office only prosecuting me and all other Kiwi Farmers.

The only reason I didn't self-unalive myself was so that when the site came back I could warn everyone else about the danger that is posting on the Kiwi Farms.


----------



## incelistan (Sep 27, 2022)

The police showed up at my door and shot me to death.

Let this be a warning to all: don't make fun of retards on the internet, it isn't worth it.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 27, 2022)

I got fired and now I live in a van down by the river.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (Sep 27, 2022)

They starved my neopets


----------



## AirdropShitposts (Sep 27, 2022)

They forced me to have sex with a woman.

A _cis_ woman.


----------



## Manat (Sep 28, 2022)

I had to up my 14 digits password to a 21 digit password and write it on my arm to memorize it  this is literally genocide.


----------



## Autistic Spergout (Sep 28, 2022)

I had to change from a randomly generated password to a passphrase of my choosing. I demand compensation and a trip to Northern Ireland


----------



## repentance (Sep 28, 2022)

I have to replace my photo ID, change my Medicare number and freeze my credit.

Oh wait.  That's because a corporation which spends millions on security got hacked.  Maybe keffals organised that, too.


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Sep 28, 2022)

I had to actually get some work done out of boredom. Please fix chat so this nightmare will end.


----------



## Null (Sep 28, 2022)

Involuntary Celebrity said:


> I had to actually get some work done out of boredom. Please fix chat so this nightmare will end.


Chat is a traitor and is currently being re-educated


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Sep 28, 2022)

Null said:


> Chat is a traitor and is currently being re-educated


remember when you called that guy who kept trying to escape code in the new chat a skid faggot
maybe ask him for help lol


----------



## Null (Sep 28, 2022)

Involuntary Celebrity said:


> remember when you called that guy who kept trying to escape code in the new chat a skid faggot
> maybe ask him for help lol


maybe he should copy the source code and test it instead of just spamming chat


----------



## Moon Cricket (Sep 28, 2022)

I have been blessed with a few cows from all this hacking kerfuffle.
They are all already fattened and ripe for the milking....
...Except, why are all these new cows actually fat useless bulls! I have been had!


----------



## Postal_Rat (Sep 28, 2022)

God I got so lonely I actually talked with me family it was awful apparently your not supposed to call people retarded nigger faggots in RL jeez how was I supposed to know that


----------



## Involuntary Celebrity (Sep 28, 2022)

Postal_Rat said:


> God I got so lonely I actually talked with me family it was awful apparently your not supposed to call people retarded nigger faggots in RL jeez how was I supposed to know that


give your mums a signup invite


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Sep 28, 2022)

I remain unscathed, but pouring out a 40 for all my posting brothers, sisters, and non-binary siblings.

Thots and prayers.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Sep 28, 2022)

My account was sadly lost, due to having my anus haxed by troons and using a throwaway email.

But I'm back baby. I'm back and I'm black.


----------



## Birthday Boy (Sep 28, 2022)

After the troons seized the kiwi farms, they forced me to shit like a barbarian, powerless as I watched them rape and ransack my treasured bathroom reading.
Grateful that my ability to shit and shitpost simultaneously has been restored.   Thanks JERSH


----------



## Idiot Asshole (Sep 28, 2022)

Having no access to the farms for two weeks I went outside, touched grass, joined a local soccer club, won a premiership, got a $100k+ job, married a cute Polish girl, had three kids and retired happily.
What's *your* excuse?


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Sep 28, 2022)

I told you bitches. I try to warn you.


> According to my browser the .top url is trying to steal my infos...


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Sep 28, 2022)

Dyn said:


> If the police letters aren't real then why did I have to shoot two plain-clothes cops outside my house as I fled in panic?


It was fun?


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm doing pretty good!

Hope you're well x


----------



## Justanotherguy (Sep 28, 2022)

I really don't know how I am going to recover from this. My wife found out that I was masturbating to IP2 thots and Tessi while making donations to onlyusemeblade. She now knows what the charges were and started going back through my chat log and learned I'm also a massive closeted homosexual. I guess things are going well, she's taken the dog, the house is quiet, and the Farms is back up.


----------



## Next Task (Sep 28, 2022)

Pro-tip for changing your password - just make it backwards. For example, my new password is drowssap, which is just the old one in reverse. 

Just doing what I can to help people in these trying times.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 28, 2022)

Reminder that anyone that forgot their password or had to make a new account in general are still newfags.


----------



## The Nameless One (Sep 28, 2022)

It's been quite comfy for me for reasons that I now feel I can safely divulge. Now that everyone's being rounded up by the police or otherwise excluded from society and this site will become a ghost town, I have to tell you that I've been the FBI informant assigned to this website. Oh, we had some good times, and there are times when I almost considered giving it all up and becoming a shitposter for real, but once Trump lost in 2020 it just seemed like the winds were blowing in this direction and I should stick with the winning team. Those of you who posted in the Derek Chauvin trial thread, I'll try to get you guys assigned to cells near Chauvin et al in federal prison once your trials are up. You'll have to wait until we get through the rest of the January 6 trials first, sorry.


----------



## Hat Man (Sep 29, 2022)

I did lose my original account but that's on me for not knowing that the britbong email provider I used deletes accounts after a period of inactivity.

Other than that things have been pretty chill, glad to be back


----------



## behindyourightnow (Sep 29, 2022)

I am already in Guantanamo Bay for internet crimes. I can only compose posts now by writing messages in my own feces on strips of my own peeled-off skin, which a corrupt guard then smuggles out in exchange for feet pics. Sorry if there are any spelling errors in this post, they served us corn last night.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Sep 29, 2022)

It saddens me to report that several British Kiwi Farmers have already been arrested, summarily tried, and then sentenced to transportation by steam ship to New Zealand, where they will toil as Hobbit extras in any forthcoming Middle Earth productions, and work as indentured peasant farmers.

I found the sentencing remarks by Judge Basil Champion Broomfield (They/Them) to be very chilling:

"You will be permanently removed from the United Kingdom to a place there are kiwis in abundance, though less than there once were, given the species' vulnerable status. It is the hope of this court that the sight of these waddling afterthoughts in God's creation, along with their unearthly death shriek, will lead you to reflect upon the violent sex offenders whose lives you have irreparably ruined with your wilful misgendering. God save the King."  

I was only able to avoid such a fate by claiming missionary status. My future posts on this site may incorporate strong religious overtones.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Sep 29, 2022)

I hope troons will start sending abuse mail to the company I'm impersonating via my email. Please. Happen.  I want to see it posted on social media in all of its trololololol glory.


----------



## lurk_moar (Sep 29, 2022)

No shit posting that the Queen is dead. Boo. 

I cannot believe that the farms were down during such a historical event as a new Britbong monarch.


----------



## Disheveled-Human (Sep 29, 2022)

My cock pics got leaked and now I am replacing Johnny Sins. What a fucking disaster my life has become now. Fuck you Josh.


----------



## unfer (Sep 29, 2022)

Boss, the rozzers showed up askin for a "Nool" that might be hiding in me garage so I welcomed em in then  started blastin, I frisked em after and it turned out they were looking for a lost cat lmao but better safe than sorry I figure anyway, all taken care of chief, best


----------



## StickFruit (Sep 29, 2022)

the cops came to my place, showed me a picture of some slobbering dog and asked if i knew who it might be. it was scary. i almost cracked when they asked me what sneed meant. its a good thing i got that secret escape hatch installed or i wouldve been found out right then and there.

i should've listened to those anti-shitposting PSAs back in elementary school. i regret my life of crime! im sorry lucas, please have mercy on me!


----------



## Lurker (Sep 29, 2022)

why are there people who use emails other than lolcow email for their kiwifarms account?

why are you like this?


----------



## draggs (Sep 29, 2022)

When the chuckstapo came I told them I would never betray Dear Feeder and they told me sir this is a Fuck & Suck and then we all got confused and they left

I think I'm not in the same place but they aren't here either so they probably left


----------



## MadDisaster (Sep 29, 2022)

I went to a concert and was detained at the door, because they couldn't risk a dangerous terrorist like me getting into the venue. Luckily, I know Kung fu, so I punched security in the dick, and ran across the stage. I don’t even remember taking my clothes off, but when I finally regained consciousness after the police beating, one of the officers was definitely wearing my underwear over his face.


----------



## Lokenstien (Sep 29, 2022)

Lurker said:


> why are there people who use emails other than lolcow email for their kiwifarms account?
> 
> why are you like this?


Because despite Kiwifarms main form of content being _reading _things a surprising amount of people who use the internet are illiterate beyond a five word sentence.


----------



## Lurker (Sep 29, 2022)

Lokenstien said:


> Because despite Kiwifarms main form of content being _reading _things a surprising amount* number* of people who use the internet are illiterate beyond a five word sentence.


you use 'amount' for things that are hard to quantify, like water or air, while you use 'number' for things that you can literally count, like people.

god ur so fukkin illiterate


----------



## Lokenstien (Sep 29, 2022)

> you use 'amount' for things that are hard to quantify, like water or air, while you use 'number' for things that you can literally count, like people.
> 
> god ur so fukkin illiterate


I actually didn't know that so thank you for the useful grammar lesson.  However because I committed the most egregious war crime in the history of the universe by making a grammatical mistake on the internet, I am obligated to go suck 6 gorgillian cocks and then blow myself up at the nearest orphanage.  So it goes.


----------



## Lurker (Sep 29, 2022)

Lokenstien said:


> I actually didn't know that so thank you for the useful grammar lesson.  However because I committed the most egregious war crime in the history of the universe by making a grammatical mistake on the internet, I am obligated to go suck 6 gorgillian cocks and then blow myself up at the nearest orphanage.  So it goes.


it's such a common mistake i see people make, don't feel bad.


----------



## Lokenstien (Sep 29, 2022)

Lurker said:


> it's such a common mistake i see people make, don't feel bad.


Normally I would.  But since my penance has already started the soreness in my throat and the crying orphans has really kept my mind off my initial mistake.


----------



## L50LasPak (Sep 30, 2022)

I thought I might quit on the password reset because I used a throwaway email account, but then I remembered I don't have a massive head injury and was able to just recall the email and password off the top of my head.


----------



## MugolEx (Sep 30, 2022)

Lurker said:


> why are there people who use emails other than lolcow email for their kiwifarms account?
> 
> why are you like this?


Wasn't it not use for the longest time? Its not like you could just use a burner email. Better yet, just use a onion email as burner.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Oct 3, 2022)

It turned me into a newt!


----------



## Namnathan93 (Oct 4, 2022)

Lurker said:


> why are there people who use emails other than lolcow email for their kiwifarms account?
> 
> why are you like this?


Im from an 3rd world nation and really couldnt care less about being doxxed/swatted by some fatasses in NA,they can have every piece of my personal info like its not even a big deal for me tbh


----------



## Childe (Oct 4, 2022)

Some extreme silliness afoot nowadays.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Oct 4, 2022)

Lurker said:


> why are there people who use emails other than lolcow email for their kiwifarms account?
> 
> why are you like this?


I like CERN's black hole machine more than Null's banana peppers.


----------



## Hitman One (Oct 5, 2022)

Some government dudes came to my house and asked me if I meant all the posts about violent insurrection against the government and my burning hatred of the antichrist. Anyway they didn't arrest me but did leave me a box full of free automatic rifles and ammunition so that was cool.


----------



## Sheep Virus (Oct 5, 2022)

This is one of my favourite threads but this post is a belter and deserves cross-posting.

TDLR:
Devout Catholic mother of four and denizen of Kiwi Farms @Caroline Farrow was cooking tea for her priest-husband and kids when the police burst in, arrested her, seized all electronic devices in the house, carted her off to the local nick, frisked her, searched her socks for drugs, then showed her a bunch of memes that had been posted on Kiwi Farms by other users and asked her to explain what they meant. 

An evil tranny who has been persecuting Farrow (and numerous others in the UK) had reported her to the filth for running the Kiwi Farm accounts as her sock-puppets but at the time the memes were posted Farrow was in church playing the organ for mass.  The police also accused her of running two sock-puppet accounts that she had never heard of on Mumsnet and asked her to explain what their posts meant too.

When warned that anything she said might be taken down in used in evidence against her, she said, _"Women don't have penises"._ 

Now released pending further investigations by UK cops, who appear to have been following protocols reserved for dealing with suspected terrorists.



			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/the-caroline-farrow-adrian-harrop-and-anthony-george-halliday-stephanie-hayden-megathread.71712/post-12986564
		


Kudos to our Glorious Leader for supporting Caroline in her hour of need!



Spoiler



A head's up related to featured content on the site.

Caroline Farrow is a high-profile Catholic feminist activist in the UK who is currently the target of litigation from female-identifying psychos. The police in the UK received a complaint that she was potentially behind posts on the forum made by users other than her verified account (she posts as 'Caroline Farrow', so her identity is not a mystery). This complaint has likely been made by the same psychos harassing her in court.

Caroline's situation is a bit unique because she's one of a few people who choose to post with their real name and have a direct association with the forum. She's found it a useful place to find archives both for her legal issues and for exposing predators in her country.

This is harassment utilizing the police, not unlike the police visits that certain individuals with NPD and male pattern baldness have been malding about, Despite this coincidence, the press are celebrating it already.

https://web.archive.org/web/2022100...om/debug/caroline-farrow-arrested-kiwi-farms/


This is a general reminder you should consider using a VPN or Tor when posting if you are from a speech-hostile nation such as the United Kingdom. I cannot suggest any VPN in particular and it's important you understand what a VPN can and cannot do.

This webpage has more information about VPNs:
https://www.privacyguides.org/vpn/

This webpage has information about Tor:
https://www.privacyguides.org/tor/

Our Tor URL remains here:
http://kiwifarmsaaf4t2h7gc3dfc5ojhmqruw2nit3uejrpiagrxeuxiyxcyd.onion/


I've considered blocking access to the forum from the UK, Australia, and New Zealand to force users to use privacy protection tools, but I've decided against it because I don't want to make site content less available.











						Kiwi Farms
					

A head's up related to featured content on the site.  Caroline Farrow is a high-profile Catholic feminist activist in the UK who is currently the target of litigation from female-identifying psychos. The police in the UK received a complaint that she was potentially behind posts on the forum...




					t.me


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Oct 6, 2022)

While the site was down and my account was locked my dog was attacked. Which is weirding me out because I haven't antagonized white women with my posts here.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Oct 6, 2022)

The fuzz is all over my favorite shitting street
going dark


----------



## Skitarii (Oct 6, 2022)

Rip melvin lol


----------



## gmax alcremie (Oct 7, 2022)

L50LasPak said:


> I thought I might quit on the password reset because I used a throwaway email account, but then I remembered I don't have a massive head injury and was able to just recall the email and password off the top of my head.


a similar thing happened to me. by the time I remembered the password I had guessed too many times so it thought I was trying to hack into my own account, and the recovery processed failed because I didn't have enough of my personal information saved to verify. However, in a spot of brilliance, I managed to remember my security question answer because of course I picked a stupid one like "What is your favorite movie?" but after hours of frustration the answer came to me. To prevent this from happening in the future I have now set all of my passwords to "admin".


----------

